# Field and Bench Accuracy with Specialty Handguns



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

I enjoy shooting small groups at both short and long range, from the bench and from field positions with specialty handguns.
This new post is to discuss those things about specialty handguns which are conducive to hunting, load development, target, etc.
From scopes, to mounts, rest systems, bulllet selection, and on and on.

Ernie Bishop


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well Ernie, 
From your handle, I'm guessing you are talking single shot handguns. Do you have any experience with scoped revolvers? I purchased a Ruger Super Blackhawk, Hunter model in 1991. It is topped with a Leupold 2x handgun scope. The accuracy of this revolver astounds me. I am admittedly not a great shooter from a bench. I have, however, been able to shoot three shot groups between 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 inches often enough to make me feel pretty good about myself and the gun. Breaking clay pigeons, offhand at one hundred yards seems almost easy, on most days. All of my shooting is done with stout handloads topped with hard cast bullets, no gas checks. I realize that revolver accuracy has everything to do with the alignment of the cylinder chambers in relation to the bore and getting more than one chamber to line up perfectly is a result of some pretty fine assembly at the factory. What can I say. I lucked into a good one. Welcome to the forum and good shooting. Burl 
[siteimg]1292[/siteimg]


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

Mainly specialty handguns, but I have spent quite a bit of time with a Freedom Arms 7.5 inch Field Grade both bench and hunting. Used the 300 grain Hornady XTP with H-110. It shot groups in 2.5-3 inch range @ 100 yards for 5-shots.

Ernie


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey XP, what do you use whan hunting? I like crossed shooting sticks with my back up against a tree and my knees up to support my hands. What have you found to be the best? From sand bags I can get .5 to .75 inch groups with two of my contenders, but from field rests like above, my groups open up to about 1.5-2 inch groups. Do you know of anything I can try to improve this? One of the guns is a contender in 250 savage, and the other is a contender in 309jdj. Both are very consitant, but I woul like to be able to do better in the field and not at the bench.


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

Whelen35,
My preferred rest is a Harris Bi-Pod from the prone positions with small sandbag or rice filled sock under the pistol grip. Another is shooting over a pack prone. Favorite positions is prone and least favorite is standing. I also use shooting sticks. Used Shooting sticks to put down my cow elk this year with my 7.82 Patriot XP @ 385 yards. It was a sitting position with my pack over my lap and back supported by scrub oak with the shooting sticks on the forend.

Ernie Bishop


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

For field use I try to get a rest in such a way that I take myself out of the shot and mentally de-personalize the animal. This may interest you is an article (web-based) I wrote on LR handgun hunting.
http://specialtypistols.ottllc.com/sp15.html
You may have to register before you can read it (not sure).
My user name is "xphunter" there also.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey XP, how's it been going for you. Man things have been so busy here I don't hardly have time to get on the net anymore. Work has beeb NUTS.

For many, many years I searched for the best rest to use with handguns in field shooting. I did build one for a buddy last year that he is still field testing. It consists of an old camera tripod that I attached a 12" diameter piece of 3/8" plastic sheeting to for a top. Jerry simply sets his Contender / HS Precision on his bypod on top and uses a small sand bag filled with plastic pellets under the grip. The verdict is still out on it, but he did manage to take a couple coyotes with his .250 Savage / SSK Contender off of this rest. Jerry to has been super busy so neither one of us has had much opportunity to do any hunting this year.

Other than that I have always relied on either crossed shooting sticks or a Harris Bypod.

Larry


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

SD,
Things are going good for me. Trying to get ready for a 1k match this Saturday in Pella, but I have not shot much in 05 so far. My daughter is going with me and she will be shooting the MOA @ 1k for the first time.
Did you know that Steve, Marc Sheehan and I are putting on a handgun hunting seminar for specialty handguns May 26-28? The Outdoor Channel will be filming it and also when Steve and I go for 1 mile with several different specialty handguns in late July.
I thought you had fallen off the face of the earth. Glad to know you are still around. Post a pic of that shooting tripod sometime.

Ernie Bishop


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

NOPE, I didn't fall off the face of the earth, just been so busy I hardly have time to sleep the way it seems. Man spring fever hit in a big way this year, and in my line of work that is not always a good thing. When Jerry and I can get outr schedules together so we can do a little shooting I'll try to get a photo of his shooting tripod. He uses it mainly for sitting while Calling Coyotes, but like I said earlier, he to has been almost to busy lately to do any shooting or hunting.

Two weeks ago on Saturday we did get together for the afternoon to test to new Sig Sauer P-229's in .40 S&W that the state Highway Patrol is looking at. It made for a fun day but the Highway Patrol didn't provide nearly enough ammo. We finished up our evaluation and submitted it to the Highway Patrol last week. Saturday Jerry got a big thumbs up from the Segarant on the report we did.

Better get back to work. Yes I know that WORK is a four letter word, but one of those we are forced to live with.

Larry


----------

